# can someone help with the different type pitbulls?



## FreezeALeeze (Jul 15, 2007)

whats up. Can someone help me understand pitbulls a lil better? I got a year old pit. This is all i know about him. Hes a california red nose gator pit. I noticed there are all kinds of different pitbulls and i just want to understand it all... thanks


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hold up,is this a joke?


----------



## FreezeALeeze (Jul 15, 2007)

haha im new to gopitbull.com... just startin it off right


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

:stupid: 

Oh man...

It must be a cousin to the Texas Rednose.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you got took dude


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Ummmm. Ok. I think i'm a little confused. Is this a serious question or a joke?

California Red Nose Gator is not a bloodline. There is only one type of pitbull. There are hybrids and want-to-be's.
Do you know anything about your dogs parents or background?*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Stick around....Read some old threads..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

this is a joke,its obvious or just a really bad/funny question...,hehe....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ahh, I should of known when they said "Just startin it off right."


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I think you have a very nice lookin doggie. but I think you should read some past threads and then ask questions. There are different BLOODLINES not PITBULLS. We have others on here with a gator pitbull I don't think she is around anymore.


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

I think she meant that the dog is from Cali and its a red nose LOL mix with gator bloodline LOL. (But I dont know so im guessing here) and I think she meant that there is all kinds of bloodlines (But again maybe I am wrong). But yea dont laugh at someone new, when they are asking questions, you never know if they are playing or serious. But yea she came to learn not to have hurt feelings LOL.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

*i've heard this before*

my neighbor told me that he once had a "black mountain gator back pit" with a head bigger than a basketball...


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I think we scared her off
:stick:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

if she was serious just confused then you all should be ashamed that you laughed instead of taught her something isn't that what you want to stand for...isn't there an image you want to portray, you don't want to be looked at as "snobby,way too good for anyone else"pitbull owner's do you?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This post is from back in July. At the time, there were a lot of people on here saying their dogs came from crazy blood lines. Texas Rednose, Tigerstriped Pits.... (I can't remember them all.) This one was meant to be a joke.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

oh well then if it is i understand i just also know alot of people get fed a lot of bull they buy into and are confused


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Some people will tell you anything. And a byb trying to get rid of pups will say the darndest stuff to make theirs seem special.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

*missed point*



Sydney said:


> if she was serious just confused then you all should be ashamed that you laughed instead of taught her something isn't that what you want to stand for...isn't there an image you want to portray, you don't want to be looked at as "snobby,way too good for anyone else"pitbull owner's do you?


i never meant to make fun of anyone or to come across as snobby. i was only making a point that sometimes people end up with a dog, which may very well be a perfectly good dog, but some BYB puts a rediculous tag on the dog and charges way too much. uneducated buyers want a good dog from a good bloodline and sometimes get taken for a fool. i would encourage all prospective new pit bull owners to read and research the breed and not worry about what bloodline the dog comes from.


----------

